# BlingIt software vs IDesignR



## sparklyqueen (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello! I am a newbie. I have been reading and reading but I am very overwhelmed by what software and cutter to purchase for my new rhinestone t business. 

I have no design experience, so no design software, however I am excellect with learning software 

I have looked at many systems but I think I am down to BlingIt Pro with the Robo Pro II and IDesignR with the CE5000. Just looking for opinions one which would be best for a beginner! Any info is helpful!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

neither....suggest you look around a bit more...say a GCC cutter with easy to use software for both design, cutting and rhinestones...can be completely setup for under$1000.....go to WinPCSIGN PROFESSIONAL SIGN MAKING SOFTWARE and then click on 'video' tab...check out the videos for the program. I have used most of the software out there...with 1-2 exceptions and this new edition..winpcsign 2012 at about $250 or so beats the others hands down...just my humble opinion....which is seldom humble


----------



## sparklyqueen (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks Charles. What do you think about OObling? Have you used it?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I use blingit with ce5000-60. No problems from this end. I also have rStones for corel draw but haven't gotten into that one much yet.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have watched oobling and all I will say is that is not for me.. I have played with it a little. I know some like it. I think it and Idesigner Pro are both from Cad Link and sort of like kissing cousins... I think that Oobling suggested retail is around $700 or so...here is a link to another thread on the forum about it
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t158762.html


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> I have watched oobling and all I will say is that is not for me.. I have played with it a little. I know some like it. I think it and Idesigner Pro are both from Cad Link and sort of like kissing cousins... I think that Oobling suggested retail is around $700 or so...here is a link to another thread on the forum about it
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t158762.html


iDesignR Pro and OOBling Pro are almost identical except that OOBling Pro has drivers for almost every vinyl cutter out there and the iDesignR programs (iDesignR, iDesignR Lite, iDesignR Pro, iDesignR CE) all only have drivers for Graphtec cutters. 
The various versions of iDesignR have different features turned on or off.


----------



## sparklyqueen (Dec 30, 2011)

lben said:


> I use blingit with ce5000-60. No problems from this end. I also have rStones for corel draw but haven't gotten into that one much yet.


Iben - how do you turn the files into vector files for blingit? I am under the impression it does not do vectorization.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

sparklyqueen said:


> Iben - how do you turn the files into vector files for blingit? I am under the impression it does not do vectorization.


I do my stuff in coreldraw which is vector and then copy it over to blingit. Or I just use what they have there already (fonts & graphics).


----------



## sparklyqueen (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't have corel so I def need a software with vectorization. I plan to use mostly text designs with minimal graphics. I downloaded the trial for oobling but it's definitely not something you can just pick up without some training.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

There is a free or close to free program called gimp that will help you to produce vector images. Might help you get your feet wet before you spring for Corel. You may find this is not for you. Don't get sucked in by the "all you have to do is click and voila you have a perfect vector" or "you have a perfect rhinestone design". There are a lot of little nudges etc that have to be done. NOT plug and play. You will soon learn that text has to be manipulated to lend itself to rhinestones. Round circles and tight/narrow places do not mix. Serif fonts are usually a pain.


----------



## Gary Straub (Apr 1, 2008)

You mite went to ck out therhinestoneworld.com Mat has a lot of videos & tutorials on his site.
Good luck


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Jean.... I think gimp is a freebitmap/raster program like photoshop. I think the free vector image is Inkscape.
For Gimp... Go to GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program
For Inkscape.... Go to Inkscape. Draw Freely.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

You may be right. I know I had heard it mentioned in conjunction with vectorizing at one point. I have had Corel for a very long time and have never used or checked into either. I know they are mentioned a lot.


----------



## Ruskos (Nov 3, 2010)

I use Gimp or Inkscape and then used WinPCpro which is a excellent vectorizing and a good vinyl cutting,and I do may Tshirt set up on that software which is inexpensive and they just added on the rhinestones for 2012 and they just upgraded there vectorizing


----------



## sparklyqueen (Dec 30, 2011)

Ruskos said:


> I use Gimp or Inkscape and then used WinPCpro which is a excellent vectorizing and a good vinyl cutting,and I do may Tshirt set up on that software which is inexpensive and they just added on the rhinestones for 2012 and they just upgraded there vectorizing


What cutter do you use with WinPC?


----------



## Ruskos (Nov 3, 2010)

I am on the road right Know they do have hundreds of Drivers for all kinds of cutters 
go on there Web site to see if your machine 
is supported somebody else on this thread
gave you the Web Site Address


----------

